# Need advice on adopting a Boxer rescue



## aprinces111 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am very interested in adopting a boxer. I am trying to find someone relatively close to us in PA that does boxer rescues. I have found one in Ohio, but they say they don't adopt out of state. Can anyone direct me as to where to look?
Thank you!
Michele


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Here you go: 
http://www.boxerpenn.com/ 
http://www.adoptaboxerrescue.com/ 
http://www.secondchanceboxer.com/ 
That will get you started... Good luck. - Michelle ( as well.. lol.. )


----------



## aprinces111 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you for the links. I have already applied with GO Boxer Rescue in Ohio and have searched just about every other rescue site out there. I just am not sure how many I should actually apply with. Is it ok to apply with more then one?
My main problem is that I'm impatient, and just want to know if my app was approved! They say up to two weeks... it's only been three days.

Anyway, thanks, and if anyone has any other advice or tips, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

aprinces111:
The perfect dog is well worth the wait, believe me on that!
You, and hundreds of others are applying to these rescues each month. 
The rescues don't get paid for what they do, they have to volunteer their time around work hours, their family and who knows what else. So please do offer them patience. 

http://www.petfinder.com
http://www.petharbor.com

Are two great places to find Boxers!


----------



## angel0430 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you have made a great choice picking up a boxer and especially a rescued one. I herad good things about that breed, especially that they are very loyal and very nice to kids.


----------



## zannie (Mar 12, 2008)

good for you on rescueing,did you go on petfinder ,to see if there might be one in a shelter near you


----------

